# Almost A Week!!!!



## Dreamz (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello Everyone... 

It will be almost a week since my girls dad of 13 years have been gone... 

this is not the 1st break up of course, each time we break up.. I go thru the same challenges... I just want to do things different this time.. so I won’t be stupid and go backwards as always... 

I’m so anger and hurt at the same time... I feel scared to tell him how I feel or talk to him period. I want him to come and get his things from my house... so I don’t have to deal with him anymore but a part of me don’t.. .I know it's something I mess get thru but I hate change.. I know it's for the better expressly for my girls.. it just so hard... I don't know why I get so weak when I have to deal with him. 

I have been in this relationship so long getting miss treated to where I have gotten comfortable in an uncomfortable situation.



I pray every day for the strength to over forward with me life… it’s like I don’t’ know how to its like I don’t’ see life without him being a part of it… He has controlled my life for years… smh


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Pack his stuff and leave them in the driveway and tell him to come and get them. If he doesn't they go to the curb for the garbage truck.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

it's hard to miss some one when they think they can come back when ever they want


----------



## Dreamz (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for your reply...


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree. Put his stuff in garbage bags and stick it outside. Give him a deadline it pick it up.

Its hard to have such a long relationship end. What you are feeling is normal. Even if he has mistreated you, its what you have known for years. You’re right. Change is hard. But it sounds like this change is for the best.


----------

